

Ballmer: Traditional media will not bounce back - newsio
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/jun/24/microsoft-steve-ballmer-cannes

======
wmeredith
He doesn't know what the hell he's talking about. "Reset"? It's called a
correction and it's a widely accepted economic phenomenon. But to say that
things will never reach the same level again or, "I don't think we are in a
recession, I think we have reset," he said. "A recession implies recovery [to
pre-recession levels] and for planning purposes I don't think we will. We have
reset and won't rebound and re-grow"

It's folly. Of course we'll regrow. He's right about the no bounce part, but
the growth will come slowly and surely. The correction gets rid of the fat
companies that can't add much more value to the market. The real growers are
all that's left afterward.

